# Does anyone have their dwa in Wiltshire?



## Retic84 (Feb 22, 2013)

Looking for someone who has dwa in Wiltshire to see what requirement have to be met by this district.
The woman I got on the phone was trying to be helpful but her knowlage wasn't too great on what they require to see on inspection.
I've searched high and low through all the posts, council forms etc before asking this.
Many thanks.


----------



## STReptiles (Feb 6, 2009)

You're standard procedure I believe 👍


----------



## TalulaTarantula (Jan 21, 2011)

not sure if hes in wiltshire, but look up philipniceguy, im sure hes in the area but not 100%


----------



## CloudForest (Nov 27, 2013)

your local council website should have all the requirements available, usually to download as a PDF - otherwise download the standard one, its pretty basic stuff really, double door entry, secured enclosures, mentor that's will to take you on, etc


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

CloudForest said:


> your local council website should have all the requirements available, usually to download as a PDF - otherwise download the standard one, its pretty basic stuff really, double door entry, secured enclosures, mentor that's will to take you on, etc


There are no legally binding requirements, standard or otherwise. The DWAA itself contains no minimum security or housing requirements. Most councils have very, very few, if any, licence holders so would not go to the time and cost of producing a PDF file on their websites containing the minimum housing and security requirements for every DWAA species. There is nothing in the Act that states double entry doors or mentors being required. Because there is nothing in the Act that actually states what is required!

For the OP, don't be surprised at a lack of knowledge. The number of DWAL holder nationally is very low, even when ostrich and wild boar farms are included. Have a good long, frank discussion with the licencing officers, suggest they contact other councils to see what they do. Providing you can demonstrate secure, escape proof housing they can't ask for anything more.


----------



## CloudForest (Nov 27, 2013)

ian14 said:


> There are no legally binding requirements, standard or otherwise. The DWAA itself contains no minimum security or housing requirements. Most councils have very, very few, if any, licence holders so would not go to the time and cost of producing a PDF file on their websites containing the minimum housing and security requirements for every DWAA species. There is nothing in the Act that states double entry doors or mentors being required. Because there is nothing in the Act that actually states what is required!



and yet plenty of councils have produced guidelines, which are easily available on the internet if someone can be bothered to run a search.

I did not state minimum legal requirements, I was telling them to run a search...instead of asking people on a forum to do it for them...


----------



## philipniceguy (Mar 31, 2008)

TalulaTarantula said:


> not sure if hes in wiltshire, but look up philipniceguy, im sure hes in the area but not 100%


You are indeed correct. I'm based in Swindon, Wiltshire, I don't have my DWAL anymore however as sold on my caiman deciding just before the two year licence expired that while there fantastic my passion for my limited space has to be monitors, perhaps one day with more land I'd jump and the chance to get move crocodilians.

I found the council was hard work to get requirements from (they didn't have a clue or didn't want to say) and getting hold of the right person was near impossible o begin with but once I made a few well placed emails with solicitor "on hold ready" it was a straightforward process of which the council lady was very nice and understanding, great friendly lady with clear passion for animals (even if perhaps not the kinda pets I kept as pets lol). great people which was funny as EVERYONE told me move out of Swindon you have no chance in getting one :lol2:.


----------



## Retic84 (Feb 22, 2013)

philipniceguy said:


> You are indeed correct. I'm based in Swindon, Wiltshire, I don't have my DWAL anymore however as sold on my caiman deciding just before the two year licence expired that while there fantastic my passion for my limited space has to be monitors, perhaps one day with more land I'd jump and the chance to get move crocodilians.
> 
> I found the council was hard work to get requirements from (they didn't have a clue or didn't want to say) and getting hold of the right person was near impossible o begin with but once I made a few well placed emails with solicitor "on hold ready" it was a straightforward process of which the council lady was very nice and understanding, great friendly lady with clear passion for animals (even if perhaps not the kinda pets I kept as pets lol). great people which was funny as EVERYONE told me move out of Swindon you have no chance in getting one :lol2:.


I'm currently having a bit of dramas just now as I'm in army quarters so it's dragging out the process even longer, starting to kinda wish I just didn't bother now


----------

